# Ruby Remedy



## bostaurus (Apr 23, 2012)

I and a couple others have posted pics of Ruby Remedy That Cures.  It is said that it was a vet bottle but I have not been able to find anything on it to prove it was a veterinary medicine.
 Just got these two in the mail ..."Ruby Remedy that Cures" and  "Ruby Remedy For Puppies".    So that still doesn't prove that it could have been a human medicine also but it does prove that it was vet related


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 23, 2012)

Up close on the puppy...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 23, 2012)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-367499/tm.htm


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 23, 2012)

I must have missed the entire end of that discussion!  
 I would love to see the labeled one.   
 So now I know...a worming med for puppies.


----------



## edndlm (Apr 23, 2012)

I have larger size Cure with label & contents , but forgot to take picture last time it was discussed . The small size Cure seems to be much scarcer than the larger size .


----------



## madman (Apr 23, 2012)

wow! very cool


----------



## Oldmill (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats the first time I've seen one of those nice unique bottle


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 23, 2012)

Its a Bristish product so you probably wouldnt dig many here unless they imported them.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 23, 2012)

Quite the pair there, Melinda!


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Quite the pair there, Melinda!


 Thanks...how's the sheep?  Do you have a break yet or are there more to come?


----------



## edndlm (Apr 29, 2012)

Hopefully this picture will give you the information you need for the larger size cure ! Ed


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 29, 2012)

Will keep indefinately if corked and kept on its side...apparently so.
 And it explains the round bottom.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the picture!   
 Did they think anyone was going to be trying to stand the bottle upright?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 29, 2012)

well ... I was thinking maybe you stuck it in the animals butt, but not exactly sure how they would have worked. I'm not very livestock oriented.[]


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> well ... I was thinking maybe you stuck it in the animals butt, but not exactly sure how they would have worked. I'm not very livestock oriented.[]


 Ouch!  It may be a relatively small bottle but not in the eyes of a puppy!
 Can't really tell with the labeled bottle but all of mine have embossed dosing lines.  Not very exact dosing considering the size difference in puppies (chihuahua vs great dane)  Anyway...according to the label they have to be 'valuable puppies".


----------

